# Synchro Mail et Gmail



## Perecaxtor (2 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je vous explique mon petit problème, j'ai un compte de messagerie gmail synchroniser en imap avec gmail et dans ce compte j'ai crée un certain nombre de dossier pour pouvoir classer mes mails reçues. Le problème est que les mails placés dans les dossiers en question ne sont pas synchroniser avec Gmail et du coup je ne peux pas y avoir acces depuis mon Iphone.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


Pas ici, on va aller voir dans "Internet et réseau" !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Octobre 2008)

il y a dejà un fil 100% dédié

tu comprendras d'où vient ton erreur
(en gros tu confonds bal imap et bal persos)

là
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/imap-pour-gmail-191038.html


----------

